

How I Found My Co-founder on Hacker News - chamza
http://findthetechguy.com/how-i-found-my-co-founder-on-hacker-news/

======
gommm
For those curious like I was, here's the link to the discussion referenced...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1506767>

------
stevenj
Out of curiosity, how long have you known each other (perhaps defined by when
you first received an email from him via your HN submission and when you
considered him a co-founder)?

~~~
mbertrand
I'd love to know this as well. Also, was their any specific criteria besides
technical and that you got along with him when evaluating him as a co-founder?
Are you located near each other (i.e. same city) or working remotely? Very
cool story, thanks for sharing!

------
follower
Do you have the content of the original post?

Did I miss a link to your current startup?

------
paulnelligan
Great story ... I also posted on HN in frustration, nearly ready to throw in
the towel on my programming career.

The resultant feedback completely changed my outlook and I haven't looked back
since ... here it is:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1815395>

------
ryankals
Very interesting story. I went to a ruby meetup event and they told me the
best way to build a team is to post what I have so far on GitHub. Just another
thought for others looking for technical co-founders.

------
naithemilkman
nice story and congratulations!

